# Leaking sliding window



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi does anyone have any advice regarding water coming in through seal on drivers sliding window - on A class Burstner or I think Hymer would be similar? - We were talking to someone at the weekend and they suggested not to be too concerned as there are two drain holes to outiside of vehicle - and that is very difficult to stop sliding windows from leaking - we had no problems first couple of months but now in a downpour the sliding groove fills with water - We are talking to Discover about this but would very much appreciate any experience/advice you can give

Thanks


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We have a Hymer 644 with the same type of window.

After a bad downpour we have about of a thimble full max.

This is simply wiped away.

Are any of the surrounding areas wet?

When we bought ours we replaced all the rubber surrounds just in case.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

It's usually caused by the rubber seals around the windows either moving slightly with the flexing of the body or slight shrinkage with age. Go all around the seals carefully pushing them into their seatings with your fingers, if a small gap has opened up between sections, push the two ends back together and put a small dab of superglue on them to hold them together.

There will always be minor dribbles in a heavy downpour but as long as the drainage system copes with it you're OK.


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks Andrew & Shirley - no surrounding areas are not wet - but certainly a lot more than you suggest - groove is pretty much full/wet - we have cut lengths of sponge cloth to soak up water in the groove
The van is new 08 so we have warranty but these drain holes have thrown me a bit as it seems they are designed to drain away water? but maybe we need the seals around this small sliding window replacing - Discover seem to be suggesting that the whole side window seal may need replacing - which seems a bit of overkill to me? and could cause more problems ?


----------



## WSandME (May 16, 2007)

On Saturday, for our first trip this year, we went to Walney (Barrow in Furness).
It was blowing a gale and sleeting, and I noticed that my sat-nav on the dash was speckled with water droplets. I then noticed that water was bubbling up from the channels in the sliding window on my Hymer B-Class.
The rain was running down the outside of the window, and the wind was blowing it in through the drainage hole at the front. Had I been parked sloping the opposite way, I'm sure it would have bubbled up through the rear drain.
I don't suppose there's anything one can do in this case, as it was an unfortunate coincidence of wind direction, heavy rain and slope.
If I'm wrong, I'd appreciate advice as well :~)


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for your advice Gaspode - will give it a try see if we can reduce amount coming in


----------

